

HemaSpot: Take a Blood Sample at Any Time and Any Location - dpflan
http://www.spotonsciences.com/hemaspot/

======
dpflan
While pricking your own finger and submitting a sample may be a bit daunting
to an average person, people with chronic diseases that require blood
monitoring are probably more accustomed with the concept. Combine this simple
collection service with the analytical tools being created at Theranos
([http://www.theranos.com/](http://www.theranos.com/)), and this could be an
interesting step forward to helping people monitor their own health and making
it more of a common-place practice. The present pain of the finger prick would
become but an afterthought compared to the future insight gained.

